
Aggressive code deprecation - dangoldin
https://dangoldin.com/2018/11/25/aggressive-code-deprecation/
======
rurban
This counts for me as typical destruction. Destructive types who like to
destroy software projects either announce that cleanup which will everything
make better "It’s also a strong investment in keeping your code clean and
light which improves future development speed" or that destruction is good.

"All references to the deprecated should be removed across all relevant repos"
No one should ever know what was there before.

Fork a new major version and don't destroy the old version. Let others
maintain that if you don't care anymore.

~~~
dangoldin
Author here. The old code should still be in version control but there's very
little reason to keep it in an active code base. It just adds complexity for
someone actively developing.

I'm not saying destroy for the sake of destroying but more when you have made
a choice to remove something do it to completion.

